# банданеон



## Valerii Dvoeglazov (14 Авг 2013)

хочется узнать,где можно купить хороший банданеон.


----------



## zet10 (15 Авг 2013)

Хороший бандонеон стоит хороших денег.
Это где то в районе 3-4 тыс.евро.
Я привожу переодически в Россию эти инструменты фирмы "Alfred Arnold",если Данная цена Вас устраивает и Вам нужен инструмент такого уровня, свяжитесь со мной и Ваш вопрос с покупкой инструмента будет решен.


----------



## Valerii Dvoeglazov (15 Авг 2013)

спасибо,буду иметь ввиду.


----------

